# Driving Force Ex mit F1 2010 kompatibel?(PC!)



## d b (25. September 2010)

Hi, ich weis das es für ps3 kompatibel ist aber für pc? Hab echt lang gegoogelt wär net wenn ihr mir helfen könntet außerdem such ich einen treiber für win7 64-bit! Kömnt ihr mir die beiden sachen


----------



## d b (25. September 2010)

~Push~ Sorry muss aber schnell gehen! Vllt hat hier ja einer ja das ex?


----------



## d b (26. September 2010)

Push man ey keiner ne answer


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Wenns dafür eienn Vista/Sieben Treiber gibt, dann ist es auch kompatibel.
Hast du mal beim Hersteller auf dessen Homepage geguckt?


----------



## d b (27. September 2010)

Es gibt einen vista treiber für 64 bit funzt der auch bei win 7????


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Könnte was werden, musst du dann mal ausprobieren.
Aber da Sieben die Windows Version 6.1 ist und Vista 6.0 sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Ich benutze für meinen Canon Drucker auch den Vista 64bit Treiber, weils keinen Sieben Treiber gibt und der funktioniert tatellos.


----------

